# Problem mit Treiber für USB Device



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (14. April 2006)

Hallo,
habe im Gerätemanager immer eine USB Device angezeigt zu dem kein Treiber installiert ist. Wie finde ich den nun den richtigen Treiber zu dem Gerät wenn ich die VID und PID habe: VID_067B&PID_2303\5

Viele Grüße


----------



## Dr Dau (15. April 2006)

Hallo!

Google schmeisst haufenweise Seiten raus, wo immer wieder "SamsungPhoneManager" drin vorkommt.
Da ich weder russisch noch polnisch kann, lässt sich für mich auch nicht viel mehr aus den Texten erlesen.  

Ein Gerät ist aber nicht angeschlossen, bzw. war mal ein Handy oder so angeschlossen?
Evtl. irgendwelche Handysoftware oder so installiert?
Muss nicht unbedingt ein Handy sein, könnte auch ein PDA oder so sein..... denn ich habe auch was von "GPRS" aufschnappen können.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (15. April 2006)

Hi,
in google hab ich auch schon geschaut gehabt. Vielleicht hängt da noch irgendwo das Kabel für mein Siemens dran. Obwohl ich das schon länger nicht mehr verwendet hab.
Hab da irgendwie nicht drangedacht als ich was von Mobiltelefon gelessen hatte. Aber ein Samsung hatte ich nie.

Gruß


----------



## Dr Dau (15. April 2006)

Ich glaube es zwar eher nicht, aber zumindest theoretisch muss nicht überall wo Siemens drauf steht, auch Siemens drin sein.

Evtl. hattest Du ja auch mal ein Gerät von einem Bekannten dran?!

Und wie gesagt, evtl. könnte es auch von irgend einer Software kommen.

Auf jedenfall sieht es so aus dass es sich nicht um eine Systemkomponente handelt.
Die USB-Anschlüsse funktionieren aber?
Hast Du mal alle Geräte rausgezogen und dann versucht den Eintrag im Gerätemanager zu löschen?


----------

